# Surround sound system suggestions.



## TerraFirma (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey,

I would like to add a surround sound system to my bedroom. It is about 15' x 15' x 8', my bedroom that is. Budget being about 500. I don't really care about looks but i do care a lot about sound quality, being an audiophile.

Thanks guys.

-TF


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm afraid your budget and your goals are not in alignment. For $500 you can get a very nice sounding stereo system but not an audiophile quality surround system - there's just to many speakers to buy.

You could get a decent surround receiver that will last a good while and some cheap speakers - something like THIS. Then you could upgrade your speakers later. That's about the best you're going to do for your budget.

If you're truly an aspiring audiophile, I'd suggest spending your $500 on something like this combo: AMP and Speakers. (I assume you'll be using your computer as the source - you're saving them in lossless format only - right! ) Not surround capable but nobody will complain about the quality. Add a sub down the road and you'll have a very nice little setup.

If you're willing to chance craigslist or ebay (ugh) I'm sure there are deals to be had.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I know sound bar setups get a bad rap but this one looks interesting for a small room setup like yours. I am going to get one for my GF one of these days. Doesn't require a lot of boxes and messy wiring either. Maybe not quite audiophile power and quality but how high can you crank it in a bedroom anyway? Polk makes good stuff.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_107SDAIHT/Polk-Audio-SurroundBar-SDA-Instant-Home-Theater.html?tp=6485


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Still only stereo but not a bad idea to investigate - I hadn't thought of one of those.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have the Onkyo HT-S780 7.1 system. The rear and side speakers are a bit weak, but the mains and center are awesome. It also came with a 250 powered sub which just thunders. All was had for under $500 and I don't regret it at all.


----------

